# new product for wall mounting TV...



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Being in the Custom AV (Integrated Systems & Dedicated Home Theaters) business, I can tell you that there's no way in hell I would use that on one of my installs....


Nothing like having a flat panel fall off the wall to just make your day....


----------

